# Slicing the bacon



## dacdots (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I made it almost all the way through before my new slicer bit the dust.


----------



## chipotlepat (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks Good Look on ebay in you can get a good Globle or hobart slicer they both worked good for me.


----------



## heidi (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, Your bacon looks wonderful. Great job!! Heidi


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 4, 2006)

Now that, is alot of bacon.


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 4, 2006)

:shock: WOW!!! With all that beautiful bacon, the possibilities are absolutely limitless!! I'm imagining a veritable food orgy...ABT's...bacon wrapped fatties...Bacon wrapped scallops...bacon & tenderloin... 

Heck, who was it that said nothing goes better with pork...than more pork?!? ( Chi Bill, maybe)...

Baconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbacon.....  . :mrgreen: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2006)

Dave, If your very, very careful, you can always slice the rest by hand!! :shock: 

(Dutch is now making a VERY hasty retreat!!) :mrgreen:

You could just freeze the rest and finish slicing it when the new slicer comes in.


----------



## dacdots (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes Dutch I sliced it by hand,it was a bit thick but Ive ate thick sliced before and I kinda like it.I only had bout four poinds left to slice anyway.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 6, 2006)

Dave, I prefer the thicker slices meownself. Especially for Bacon, tamaters and spinich sammiches (don't care much for that iceberg lettuce but that's what the Bride buys :roll: )


----------



## heidi (Jan 7, 2006)

I wanted to say thank you for my new background on my computer. (Your pic of all the bacon) Looks so yummy!! Heidi


----------



## dacdots (Jan 7, 2006)

Heidi Im honored,you know my wfe thinks we are all lunatics to be so absorbed in working with meat.The thing is she enjoys the eating part the best.


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2006)

Couldn't you chop it up and make bacon bits out of it rather than run the risk of injuring your fingers?


----------

